# La Verità: Green Pass sarà eterno



## fabri47 (9 Marzo 2022)

Articolo shock riportato dal quotidiano *La Verità*, diretto da Maurizio Belpietro. La citata testata fa notare un dettaglio passato sotto traccia, ossia che che *"il dpcm del 2 marzo rende il certificato verde valido 540 giorni dalla dose di richiamo. Scaduti i quali sarà emesso un altro documento, di uguale durata. Ma i rinnovi potranno diventare perenni"*. In sintesi, in tale documento c'è scritto che dopo 540 giorni c'è un rinnovo automatico dalla dose di richiamo e non è specificata alcuna interruzione di questo processo. L'obiettivo è "rendere permanente la carta verde, al di là di ogni natura emergenziale e persino sanitaria".

Stessa cosa vale per l'obbligo vaccinale per gli over 50, che potrebbe anch'esso essere rinnovato dopo il 15 giugno, con le multe per i non vaccinati (e non boosterati) che potrebbero arrivare in qualunque momento.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Articolo shock riportato dal quotidiano *La Verità*, diretto da Maurizio Belpietro. La citata testata fa notare un dettaglio passato sotto traccia, ossia che che *"il dpcm del 2 marzo rende il certificato verde valido 540 giorni dalla dose di richiamo. Scaduti i quali sarà emesso un altro documento, di uguale durata. Ma i rinnovi potranno diventare perenni"*. In sintesi, in tale documento c'è scritto che dopo 540 giorni c'è un rinnovo automatico dalla dose di richiamo e non è specificata alcuna interruzione di questo processo. L'obiettivo è "rendere permanente la carta verde, al di là di ogni natura emergenziale e persino sanitaria".
> 
> Stessa cosa vale per l'obbligo vaccinale per gli over 50, che potrebbe anch'esso essere rinnovato dopo il 15 giugno, con le multe per i non vaccinati (e non boosterati) che potrebbero arrivare in qualunque momento.


Vabbè dai belpietro è affidabile come il mago otelma..
Scrive ste cavolate supportate da nulla solo per catturare l'ira dei suoi lettori


----------



## fabri47 (9 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Articolo shock riportato dal quotidiano *La Verità*, diretto da Maurizio Belpietro. La citata testata fa notare un dettaglio passato sotto traccia, ossia che che *"il dpcm del 2 marzo rende il certificato verde valido 540 giorni dalla dose di richiamo. Scaduti i quali sarà emesso un altro documento, di uguale durata. Ma i rinnovi potranno diventare perenni"*. In sintesi, in tale documento c'è scritto che dopo 540 giorni c'è un rinnovo automatico dalla dose di richiamo e non è specificata alcuna interruzione di questo processo. L'obiettivo è "rendere permanente la carta verde, al di là di ogni natura emergenziale e persino sanitaria".
> 
> Stessa cosa vale per l'obbligo vaccinale per gli over 50, che potrebbe anch'esso essere rinnovato dopo il 15 giugno, con le multe per i non vaccinati (e non boosterati) che potrebbero arrivare in qualunque momento.


Ormai è chiaro il gioco di questi delinquenti. Governo Draghi=stato di emergenza perenne. 

O cadono prima dell'estate questi assassini, altrimenti il paese verrà letteralmente sepolto da questi animali.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Marzo 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vabbè dai belpietro è affidabile come il mago otelma..
> Scrive ste cavolate supportate da nulla solo per catturare l'ira dei suoi lettori


Non c'è nessun politico che ha parlato chiaramente di fine del Green Pass. Il beneficio del dubbio è legittimo.


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vabbè dai belpietro è affidabile come il mago otelma..
> Scrive ste cavolate supportate da nulla solo per catturare l'ira dei suoi lettori


durante questi due anni La Verità è stato tra i pochissimi giornali a fare le pulci al governo, non caso l'unico ad aver aumentato le copie vendute mentre gli altri hanno perso tanti lettori
a prescindere da questa questione intendo


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (9 Marzo 2022)

mi sembra un'illazione un po' campata per aria


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (9 Marzo 2022)

Diamo per buona qualsiasi motivazione abbia spinto all introduzione di questo abominio giuridico costituzionale sociale sanitario ..... io dico ma con che coraggio una persona sana di mente insiste nel volerlo mantenere in vigore dopo che si è rivelato del tutto fallimentare e controproducente
Io non me lo so spiegare


----------



## fabri47 (9 Marzo 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> Diamo per buona qualsiasi motivazione abbia spinto all introduzione di questo abominio giuridico costituzionale sociale sanitario ..... io dico ma con che coraggio una persona sana di mente insiste nel volerlo mantenere in vigore dopo che si è rivelato del tutto fallimentare e controproducente
> Io non me lo so spiegare


Perchè questo governo si regge su quello, sull'emergenza perenne e sull'insperato NON ritorno alle urne.


----------



## Sam (9 Marzo 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> Diamo per buona qualsiasi motivazione abbia spinto all introduzione di questo abominio giuridico costituzionale sociale sanitario ..... io dico ma con che coraggio una persona sana di mente insiste nel volerlo mantenere in vigore dopo che si è rivelato del tutto fallimentare e controproducente
> Io non me lo so spiegare


Perché non è uno strumento fallimentare, visto che non è mai servito a far vaccinare, ma ad introdurre l’idea di controllo sociale a modello cinese.


----------



## Raryof (9 Marzo 2022)

Comunque a me pare assurdo che si usi davvero un qr code e la sua validità per rendere eterno uno strumento al di fuori dell'emergenza che non c'è più, boh, mi sembra davvero una roba estrema, una forzatura, 540 giorni? ma è ridicolo dai.
Io non so se ci sarà una quarta dose che verrà chiamata prima dose (e quindi poi ci sarà il boostah annesso) ma in quel caso poi si tirerà davvero fino al 2025 e cioè l'anno di fine sperimentazione pediatrica, ciò che davvero interessa, mica salvare i giovani o giovani vecchi.
Voglio capire, nel caso, come riusciranno a staccare lo strumento green pass dalla narrativa del terrore a cui siamo abituati da anni, narrativa sanitaria eh, emergenziale, perché mi pare un po' il nocciolo della questione.
Io ancora credo che una volta che finiranno di tartassare gli over 50 (per finta e beccandosi pure delle denunce) finirà tutto, anche il green pass base non può durare perché non è garanzia coercitiva e non passerebbe attraverso un tampone, la gente si stancherebbe pure di fare dei tamponi per sempre, per vivere, perché senza la coercizione totalizzante il 90% di chi si è fatto il vaccino non lo rifarà a certe condizioni, senza emergenze, senza il "premio" e la libertà concessa per 6-9 mesi.
Mi sembra tutto davvero stucchevole, vogliono prendere i soldi dei 50 enni con risparmi, vogliono prendere soldi dai tamponi, finché si potrà, non può tenere, può essere portata avanti solamente la finta obbligatorietà agli over 50 che era scontata ed era l'unico modo per darsi delle date oltre il bruttissimo 31 marzo, quello contava, adesso però voglio vedere cosa ne sarà di loro, di un governo che presto andrà a casa e, ricordatevi, chi verrà dopo non avrà le stesse idee, parliamo di "politici", anzi io direi soggetti lerci, comunque anziani come il Drago, il Matta, non sono eterni, loro sì che non possono guardare oltre i 540 giorni e l'EU oggi è più debole e disunita che mai.
Io voglio che mi facciano vedere per bene gli appoggi sovranazionali che hanno, anche quelli delle strutture sanitarie che magari gli dicono di mantenere roba quando non c'è nessuna emergenza, loro che però non dicono niente e obbediscono e basta, pena il licenziamento.


----------



## Sam (9 Marzo 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Comunque a me pare assurdo che si usi davvero un qr code e la sua validità per rendere eterno uno strumento al di fuori dell'emergenza che non c'è più, boh, mi sembra davvero una roba estrema, una forzatura, 540 giorni? ma è ridicolo dai.
> Io non so se ci sarà una quarta dose che verrà chiamata prima dose (e quindi poi ci sarà il boostah annesso) ma in quel caso poi si tirerà davvero fino al 2025 e cioè l'anno di fine sperimentazione pediatrica, ciò che davvero interessa, mica salvare i giovani o giovani vecchi.
> Voglio capire, nel caso, come riusciranno a staccare lo strumento green pass dalla narrativa del terrore a cui siamo abituati da anni, narrativa sanitaria eh, emergenziale, perché mi pare un po' il nocciolo della questione.
> Io ancora credo che una volta che finiranno di tartassare gli over 50 (per finta e beccandosi pure delle denunce) finirà tutto, anche il green pass base non può durare perché non è garanzia coercitiva e non passerebbe attraverso un tampone, la gente si stancherebbe pure di fare dei tamponi per sempre, per vivere, perché senza la coercizione totalizzante il 90% di chi si è fatto il vaccino non lo rifarà a certe condizioni, senza emergenze, senza il "premio" e la libertà concessa per 6-9 mesi.
> ...


Beh sono facili da vedere.
Di solito nelle occasioni importanti portano la kippah.


----------



## Albijol (9 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Articolo shock riportato dal quotidiano *La Verità*, diretto da Maurizio Belpietro. La citata testata fa notare un dettaglio passato sotto traccia, ossia che che *"il dpcm del 2 marzo rende il certificato verde valido 540 giorni dalla dose di richiamo. Scaduti i quali sarà emesso un altro documento, di uguale durata. Ma i rinnovi potranno diventare perenni"*. In sintesi, in tale documento c'è scritto che dopo 540 giorni c'è un rinnovo automatico dalla dose di richiamo e non è specificata alcuna interruzione di questo processo. L'obiettivo è "rendere permanente la carta verde, al di là di ogni natura emergenziale e persino sanitaria".
> 
> Stessa cosa vale per l'obbligo vaccinale per gli over 50, che potrebbe anch'esso essere rinnovato dopo il 15 giugno, con le multe per i non vaccinati (e non boosterati) che potrebbero arrivare in qualunque momento.


Questo virus ormai abbiamo appurato che è stagionale, non mi sorprenderei a ottobre il green pass tornasse in vigore in caso di emergenza visto che non sappiamo quanto l'immunità dei contagiati duri nel tempo.


----------



## gabri65 (9 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Articolo shock riportato dal quotidiano *La Verità*, diretto da Maurizio Belpietro. La citata testata fa notare un dettaglio passato sotto traccia, ossia che che *"il dpcm del 2 marzo rende il certificato verde valido 540 giorni dalla dose di richiamo. Scaduti i quali sarà emesso un altro documento, di uguale durata. Ma i rinnovi potranno diventare perenni"*. In sintesi, in tale documento c'è scritto che dopo 540 giorni c'è un rinnovo automatico dalla dose di richiamo e non è specificata alcuna interruzione di questo processo. L'obiettivo è "rendere permanente la carta verde, al di là di ogni natura emergenziale e persino sanitaria".
> 
> Stessa cosa vale per l'obbligo vaccinale per gli over 50, che potrebbe anch'esso essere rinnovato dopo il 15 giugno, con le multe per i non vaccinati (e non boosterati) che potrebbero arrivare in qualunque momento.



Lo scopo è mantenere 'ste menghiate e tramutare in Covid qualsiasi raffreddore.

Se non vado errato era stato detto fin dalla sua introduzione, non ricordo nemmeno quanto tempo fa.

Ma chiaramente i gombloddari non ne beccano mai mezza, sconfessati anche stavolta, nevvero.


----------



## GP7 (9 Marzo 2022)

Preparo le valigie.. Ci sono tante buone ragioni per farlo.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Questo virus ormai abbiamo appurato che è stagionale, non mi sorprenderei a ottobre il green pass tornasse in vigore in caso di emergenza visto che non sappiamo quanto l'immunità dei contagiati duri nel tempo.


Tornerà in vigore quello super (per favorire la campagna della 4a dose). Il GP rimane, salvo caduta anticipata del peggior governo della storia.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Articolo shock riportato dal quotidiano *La Verità*, diretto da Maurizio Belpietro. La citata testata fa notare un dettaglio passato sotto traccia, ossia che che *"il dpcm del 2 marzo rende il certificato verde valido 540 giorni dalla dose di richiamo. Scaduti i quali sarà emesso un altro documento, di uguale durata. Ma i rinnovi potranno diventare perenni"*. In sintesi, in tale documento c'è scritto che dopo 540 giorni c'è un rinnovo automatico dalla dose di richiamo e non è specificata alcuna interruzione di questo processo. L'obiettivo è "rendere permanente la carta verde, al di là di ogni natura emergenziale e persino sanitaria".
> 
> Stessa cosa vale per l'obbligo vaccinale per gli over 50, che potrebbe anch'esso essere rinnovato dopo il 15 giugno, con le multe per i non vaccinati (e non boosterati) che potrebbero arrivare in qualunque momento.



Un Green Pass è per sempre


----------



## KILPIN_91 (9 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ormai è chiaro il gioco di questi delinquenti. Governo Draghi=stato di emergenza perenne.
> 
> O cadono prima dell'estate questi assassini, altrimenti il paese verrà letteralmente sepolto da questi animali.


vanno avanti fino al 2023 con questa pantomima, fino alle elezioni


----------



## Sam (9 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Tornerà in vigore quello super (per favorire la campagna della 4a dose). Il GP rimane, salvo caduta anticipata del peggior governo della storia.


Non si lavora se non hai la tessera del partito!
Non si va a cena/teatro/cinema/negozi di vestiti se non hai la tessera del partito!
Se protesti ti sfondo di getti d’acqua ghiacciata!

Però non ti arresto!
Aaah, che bella la democrazia!


----------



## KILPIN_91 (9 Marzo 2022)

Italia unico paese che ancora prende per il culo.
Da altre parti stadi pieni,zero GP,discoteche gremite ecc ecc....


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Italia unico paese che ancora prende per il culo.
> Da altre parti stadi pieni,zero GP,discoteche gremite ecc ecc....



Il Governo ci vuole bene


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (9 Marzo 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Questo virus ormai abbiamo appurato che è stagionale, non mi sorprenderei a ottobre il green pass tornasse in vigore in caso di emergenza visto che non sappiamo quanto l'immunità dei contagiati duri nel tempo.


Quindi come timer per l immunità usi il gp


----------



## Blu71 (9 Marzo 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Non si lavora se non hai la tessera del partito!
> Non si va a cena/teatro/cinema/negozi di vestiti se non hai la tessera del partito!
> Se protesti ti sfondo di getti d’acqua ghiacciata!
> 
> ...



Putin almeno non ti illude


----------



## Raryof (9 Marzo 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Beh sono facili da vedere.
> Di solito nelle occasioni importanti portano la kippah.


Non sono eterni, non può durare questa narrativa, è a mio modo di vedere già stata vomitata dai più, la gente ha detto basta e lo ha detto da subito, dal momento che tutti allentano devi staccare pure tu o reinventarti un'altra narrativa su basi diverse da quelle sanitarie o fake tali, in un momento in cui a livello europeo prendono pizze in faccia a livello geopolitico ovunque e non hanno garanzie su nulla, nemmeno di poter garantire il gas durante il prossimo inverno, perché questa unione non c'è mai stata e lo vedete ora, è bruttissimo da dire ma ciò che è la politica in Europa oggi è il peggio del peggio perché non sono politici ma uomini di finanza che non sanno nemmeno contare i soldi, infatti la politica finanzia e finanzierà sempre ciò che davvero importa in questo mondo, i media e l'informazione che possono addolcire i ruoli, le menti, i personaggi cattivi resi buoni, simpatici, l'informazione anche quella via social è così importante che può tutto, perché deve riportare ciò che sono le tappe e deve farlo senza lasciare il sangue per terra e facendo diventare quello stesso sangue marmellata di fragole.


----------



## fabri47 (9 Marzo 2022)

Intanto ecco le proteste della stampa finta-oppositrice. Sallusti  .


Anticipazione (Spoiler)












Ma sveglia cosa??? Devono cadere oggi!


----------



## Sam (9 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Putin almeno non ti illude


È per quello che lo considerano un dittatore mentre il Drago un salvatore della Patria.

Certa gente la devi prendere per i fondelli se vuoi andare avanti.
Putin è per quello che ha sbagliato.
Se diceva che faceva la guerra per scongiurare una pandemia globale causata dai pangolini del mercato di Kiev, qui l’avrebbero incensato per i prossimi dieci anni.


----------



## Dexter (9 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Articolo shock riportato dal quotidiano *La Verità*, diretto da Maurizio Belpietro. La citata testata fa notare un dettaglio passato sotto traccia, ossia che che *"il dpcm del 2 marzo rende il certificato verde valido 540 giorni dalla dose di richiamo. Scaduti i quali sarà emesso un altro documento, di uguale durata. Ma i rinnovi potranno diventare perenni"*. In sintesi, in tale documento c'è scritto che dopo 540 giorni c'è un rinnovo automatico dalla dose di richiamo e non è specificata alcuna interruzione di questo processo. L'obiettivo è "rendere permanente la carta verde, al di là di ogni natura emergenziale e persino sanitaria".
> 
> Stessa cosa vale per l'obbligo vaccinale per gli over 50, che potrebbe anch'esso essere rinnovato dopo il 15 giugno, con le multe per i non vaccinati (e non boosterati) che potrebbero arrivare in qualunque momento.


L'importante é che non ci sia Salvini ministro o premier. Per il resto agli italiani va bene tutto, anche votare PD e 5 Stelle. L essenziale é scongiurare il pericolo fascismo (la Dx che vince),l'unico vero incubo italiano, altro che le bombe. Notare che nelle ultime 48h si é parlato più di Salveene e del sindaco polacco che della guerra. 

"Ha stato Salvene", cit.


----------



## Zenos (9 Marzo 2022)

Con lo stato di emergenza lo Stato versa centinaia e centinaia di milioni alla protezione civile grazie ad una legge di quel criminale di Berlusconi. Chissà gli inciuci che ci sono dietro.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> mi sembra un'illazione un po' campata per aria


Già, d’altronde siamo governati da gente illuminata e onestà. Cosa potrebbe mai andare storto?


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (9 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Già, d’altronde siamo governati da gente illuminata e onestà. Cosa potrebbe mai andare storto?


va beh cosa c'entra, dico solo che l'articolo si basa più su supposizioni che su fonti certe.


----------



## hakaishin (9 Marzo 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> va beh cosa c'entra, dico solo che l'articolo si basa più su supposizioni che su fonti certe.


Però dopo 2 anni di schifo dovremmo essere più accorti no?


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Articolo shock riportato dal quotidiano *La Verità*, diretto da Maurizio Belpietro. La citata testata fa notare un dettaglio passato sotto traccia, ossia che che *"il dpcm del 2 marzo rende il certificato verde valido 540 giorni dalla dose di richiamo. Scaduti i quali sarà emesso un altro documento, di uguale durata. Ma i rinnovi potranno diventare perenni"*. In sintesi, in tale documento c'è scritto che dopo 540 giorni c'è un rinnovo automatico dalla dose di richiamo e non è specificata alcuna interruzione di questo processo. L'obiettivo è "rendere permanente la carta verde, al di là di ogni natura emergenziale e persino sanitaria".
> 
> Stessa cosa vale per l'obbligo vaccinale per gli over 50, che potrebbe anch'esso essere rinnovato dopo il 15 giugno, con le multe per i non vaccinati (e non boosterati) che potrebbero arrivare in qualunque momento.


Una ricostruzione totalmente campata per aria, come La Verità ci ha abiutati da tempo.
Ma d'altronde è comprensibile, loro devono vendere ad una certa frangia di elettori, ci sta che soffino sul fuoco un po' populista (che, peraltro, si sta lentamente spegnendo)


----------



## Devil man (9 Marzo 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Una ricostruzione totalmente campata per aria, come La Verità ci ha abiutati da tempo.
> Ma d'altronde è comprensibile, loro devono vendere ad una certa frangia di elettori, ci sta che soffino sul fuoco un po' populista (che, peraltro, si sta lentamente spegnendo)


per ora la Verità ha azzeccato su quasi tutto... ogni cosa che hanno riportato si è poi avverata...


----------



## Trumpusconi (9 Marzo 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> per ora la Verità ha azzeccato su quasi tutto... ogni cosa che hanno riportato si è poi avverata...


Mah


----------



## fabri47 (9 Marzo 2022)

Su Twitter stanno letteralmente massacrando Draghi, per il caro benzina e per questa cosa che è uscita sul Green Pass, che però non sta avendo smentite. Va a finire che è vero sul serio.


----------

